# Old Woodstove to charcoal/wood smoker?



## LoneJeeper (Aug 28, 2006)

ok, pipedream time 

I've got access to a few cast iron woodstoves.  a couple skinny tall ones with doors at the bottom and pipe holes at the top, a round one (50gal drum sized), and a potbelly style that's all rusted to hell.    I would not say that any of these are safe for home use due to rust, leak potential etc.

They're free for me, and I'd love to convert one to smoke jerky, salmon, turkey, etc...  but I don't know the best way, or even the best one, to start the project.  

I understand that it's necessary for a spot for hot smoke and a spot for cold smoke, so i'd like to incorporate that ability into the stove.  

I have access to a grinder, welder, torch and other metalworking tools (thanks dad  ) so i could get fairly creative.

Obviously i'd have to wirewheel the whole thing, high-heat rustoleum the outside, season the inside a bit.

let's hear it.

lj


----------



## harleysilo (Sep 6, 2006)

Were you thinking of making them portable?  I removed  and installed 2, and they were both heavy.  I would think they would best be installed and left somewhere in your backyard. 

You have 2 tall skinny rectangular ones?  Matching?  Why not stack one on top of the other, cut a hole in the bottom of one to feed smoke to the one on top.  Insert a damper to control smoke input heat etc.

Only problem I seen is that you will be sticking your meat in there like an oven, even worse it's a small door I imagine.  Does it have removalbe plates in the top for access?

The one's I'm familiar with are some sort of pot metal, can you weld to it?

They would look cool, don't know how funtional they would be....


----------



## LoneJeeper (Sep 6, 2006)

no, they'd be stuck in the backyard...  the stoves themselves are pretty hefty.

the rectangular ones match, more or less.  I was kinda thinking about two with stovepipe in two lengths, so that i can adjust the smoke temp with the different adaptations.... but it's all a pipe dream as of right now.  

yeah the doors are small, but i can cut a new door, that's no problem...  i was thinking i'd be kinda limited to smaller peices... but then i thought, tip the stove over!  so thered be a stove upright and then on top, one on it's side.  

welding takes, but i wouldn't use it for anything 'load bearing'.

still thinking.

lj


----------

